# DNR Concerned About Released or Escaped Fallow Deer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
May 7, 2007 

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Concerned About Released or Escaped Fallow Deer

Reports that several fallow deer have been released or have escaped from existing and decommissioned privately owned cervid facilities in southwest Michigan have prompted the Department of Natural Resources to ask the public to help locate the non-native deer in that region.

While investigating a recent case of five fallow deer that were unlawfully released, DNR law enforcement and wildlife officials have turned up more evidence that many more fallow deer may have been unlawfully released from other facilities in southwest Michigan.

Fallow deer are not native to Michigan and pose a significant disease threat to our white-tailed deer herd, said DNR Wildlife Division Assistant Chief Doug Reeves. We also have learned that a fallow deer purchased in Wisconsin, where there is established chronic wasting disease in cervidae, was likely released in this region. We are particularly concerned about this deer, and would like to find it and remove it from the area as quickly as possible.

Fallow deer are native to Europe and some Asian countries. While fallow deer vary in color, the most common form is a deer with a brown coat and white spotting. These animals should not be mistaken for spotted white-tailed deer fawns. Male fallow deer often have large, reindeer-like antlers. Fallow deer can potentially out-compete white-tailed deer for both food and habitat, DNR wildlife officials said.

Fallow deer may be legally hunted by licensed hunters during any regular hunting season, including spring turkey and small game. Any hunter who takes a fallow deer is asked to immediately contact the nearest DNR office for assistance and disease testing procedures. Anyone who sees a fallow deer should report it to the nearest DNR office or call the DNRs Report All Poaching (RAP) Line at 800-292-7800 to report its location to conservation officers.

We do not want fallow deer to establish a population in our state due to the health and habitat threats to our white-tailed deer herd, Reeves said. We are asking hunters and the public to help us locate and remove these deer.

DNR law enforcement and wildlife officials also remind all Michigan citizens that in order to possess privately-owned cervids in the state of Michigan, you must be registered through the DNR. The law regarding privately-owned cervids and the registration application can be found on the DNRs Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. Both native and exotic cervids must be registered. Members of the Cervidae family include sitka deer, sika deer, fallow deer, axis deer, muntjac deer, white-tailed deer, elk, red deer, moose, caribou, reindeer, mule deer and any hybrids. It is a felony in Michigan to release these animals into the wild. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

So if we see them fallow deer we should shoot them ? Mich


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

State Officials Seek Feral Swines Demise; Paul Jackson : Farm Bureaus Michigan Farm News " One of the strongest statements ever made by commissions sometimes at odds w/each other, Michigans Natural Resources Commission and the Agriculture Commission adopted a joint resolution to eliminate the states feral swine problem. It's the only way,say officials with the MDA and MDNR, and their respective commissions, to avoid disease outbreaks including bovine tuberculosis (TB), which has extracted millions of tax dollars for years of testing and unsuccessful disease eradication, and left the state's cattle industry reeling from lost markets, testing expenses, herd extermination, farm quarantines and mandatory electronic cattle identification.
It is because of the states wearying battle against TB that such a strong position was taken against the swine, said Ernie Birchmeier, livestock specialist w/Michigan Farm Bureau"
MDNR is showing concern about its image, the fact that TB positive wild deer increased 257% last year, 329 TB negative deer carcasses were dumped in a disposal site, and how about that "controlled burn" they started in the UP DESPITE THE EXTREME FIRE DANGER. It got out of control, caused the temporary evacuation of 30 homes, required the assistance of US Forest Service personnel from Colorado, Indiana, Missouri and New Hampshire and Bureau of Indian Affairs, it took 160 firefighters to control it.
In all fairness, us deer hunters contributed to the spread of TB with our baiting and feeding of deer.
This mornings Alpena News ; The DNR netted 100 lake trout to obtain stomach samples; and donated the fish to "Help Feed the Hungry"


----------

